# The Last Leg of the Journey...



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 19, 2015)

As promised...an update and new pictures.

Saw Lisa today for, I think, the last time.

I've cried, I'm sad...and I'm not sure what else to do.

I guess there's nothing left to do, or say. Now, it's up to Lisa and this last part of the journey is hers and hers alone.

Mollie is now here, with us. Lisa had a bad episode last night and it scared her.

She has made peace with her impending death and now, after enjoying her trailer for a few days, she plans to go off somewhere, and die.

I'm all for that, so, while I'll worry about her, she's going out on her terms...much the way Indians used to. Gotta respect that. She's not telling me, or anyone else where she's going.

She's just taking one, last journey.

Mollie knows something's amiss and she's got an attitude. I've got four gouges in my face, a gouge in my hand and hubs didn't come through unscathed, either...we cut her nails. More like eagle talons!

She's settling down though and she has already made herself at home.

As odd as it sounds, helping Lisa has finally showed me my true path in helping others and she said I helped her gain confidence.

If I've done anything to help her, if I can do even a little to help someone else, then I've made the difference I've always wanted to make.

I'll keep you posted with any further updates.

The next update I expect is a knock on the door from the police, saying they found her and the note with my number on it that she plans to pin to herself.


----------



## Tude (Jun 20, 2015)

you are a good friend.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks, Tude.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 20, 2015)

I was misdiagnosed with an illness a few years ago and even given a "one year max, maybe one and a half, two tops" talk. I made the same plans, to go to a remote wilderness spot like the native Americans, etc. Then I got a second opinion and didn't have to do it (damn VA doctors) but I understand her actions and wishes.

It's natural to be sad when someone you feel a kinship to exits the stage. Luckily, you have a focus of a lot of her affection and therefore you have a very intimate part of her now living with you..


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you @Brother X ...that was beautiful.

I've all but begged her to stay where she is, let me call Hospice or even, allow those of us she trusts, to take shifts with her.

A friend of mine, said it perfectly. She's a drifter, she's spent 30 years on and off the road, and being in one place just doesn't suit her spirit.

I just hope that someone either, finds her right after she dies (she wants her body donated to science) or the animals leave nothing of her, to find.

She's made it very clear that she neither wants burial (she's claustrophobic, she told me with a giggle. You have to admire someone who can speak so casually about their own impending end) nor cremation. She wasn't real clear, but said her grandmother read her tea leaves when she was 16 and vehemently warned her about "fire," and so she adamantly does not want cremation.

I hope she gets her wish and that she's found soon after death so there's something to send for study, or not at all, because if there's any remains found, they'll be cremated.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 20, 2015)

Ha. She and I must be related. I have a will that states that if possible no authorities should be notified of my death and my body should be buried by friends in a unmarked grave in the woods that is camouflaged and the location never disclosed.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 21, 2015)

We're not alone.

I have two friends that want that exact same thing too, and though I know it would be asking a lot for people to risk jail for my send off, I'd like an old world pyre.

Doesn't have to be fancy, just lay me on some sticks and other combustibles and light me up.

I have stated in my will, cremation and I've asked for certain things to be done with my ashes, if it comes to that, but honestly, I want a pyre, in the middle of nowhere, where my send off won't be discovered.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 21, 2015)

I like the pyre idea. Your dying wishes make me think of this event (which became a movie): http://goo.gl/nwOJRz 

As for me, I'm just tired of being asked for a permit, paperwork, license, fee, toll. permission, what have you, to do anything and everything in this life. I feel it would be the ultimate indignity to capitulate to the wishes of the powers that be to do so in death as well. I'll be damned if I'll allow the control freak bureaucrats to follow me to the afterlife. 
I want a simple, no funeral. no casket, placement of my body in the ground as nature intended. No permission required. ::soapbox::


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm right there with you, @Brother X 

"The man," has had enough say over my life.


----------



## Odin (Jun 21, 2015)

I've mentioned this somewhere before.
I think the Tibetan sky burial to be perhaps one of the most reasonable ways to return a persons body to nature.

https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Sky_burial

If I were part of a group or tribe that would do me the honor of this excarnation practice... that's one of two ways I would like to go.

The second method is technological. Cremation, then taking the ashes and using the carbon to form an artificial black diamond. Then launching the stone into space at great velocity. ::

...

It's sad to hear of Lisa going off on her own like that. 
I hope she still has some time... and finds a way to enjoy what time she has. Hopefully comes across some nice spots on her journey to watch the sky at night... and a spectacular sunrise.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 21, 2015)

Odin said:


> ...
> It's sad to hear of Lisa going off on her own like that.
> I hope she still has some time... and finds a way to enjoy what time she has. Hopefully comes across some nice spots on her journey to watch the sky at night... and a spectacular sunrise.



@Odin 

I think those are her plans, exactly.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 21, 2015)

Update:

OMG! I'm so happy! I feel as if a weight has been lifted!

Lisa has been calling since we took Mollie, to check on her and called today. I know she misses her and Mollie has missed her mommy, so, I asked Lisa if she'd like to come visit.

She said she was feeling MUCH better and I told her that, as long as she's alive, Mollie is hers, not ours and if she wanted her back, all she had to do was take her.

Lisa started crying (she thought we'd be mad) and we worked out a new agreement.

Though she knows she's dying and has accepted it, she admitted that when she turned Mollie over to us, she was feeling BAD and was scared.

We talked and she's going to try to stay put in her trailer as long as she can and on days when she's not feeling well, Mollie will come visit Aunt Andy and Uncle Charlie until mommy is feeling well again.

Lisa was overjoyed, and hasn't been psychologically happy without her, but Mollie is high maintenance and Lisa simply was too sick the past two days to tend her.

Being able to rest, Mollie free, has helped her quite a bit.

Mollie is key to keeping her here for as long as possible because she told me, today, that she's not ready...yet.

So...I'm hopeful and now feel a sense of relief knowing that she's not going to simply disappear.

Yes!!!!!


----------

